# Mood Swings / Balance



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if I'm bi polar or not.
Right now I'm on an anti depressant, but it seems to me that my moods are still really up and down. Sometimes I'll go a week of being on cloud 9 and I'll be really productive and over achieve, and other weeks I still work hard and get all my house responsibilities done, but I feel like I have to motivate myself so much more to do it. I find often that I'll start my day being really happy, and the smallest thing can set me off and I'll end up being SO over emotional, sometimes angry. Other days I wake up totally irritable and then suddenly I change within a few hours and then crash again a few hours later. Some weeks I feel fine and healthy and other weeks I feel run down and have almost constant headaches and pains. I would say that more often than not I'm depressed, even though I'm on a strong anti depressant. I also take dex which is probably why I can fit so much into a single day. The down side of the dex is it lasts too long in my body and I end up not being able to sleep until 3 or 4am, sometimes I end up pulling an all nighter, and I find I won't even feel tired for another 2 -3 days at which point I just crash... very frustrating....

Any suggestions?!?!


----------



## Banned (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, we obviously can't provide any kind of diagnosis here, but I would suggest talking to your family doctor first.  I'm not sure how long you've been on anti-depressants but they do take time to start working.  If you've been on them for awhile, the next step may be to consult with a psychiatrist or psychologist for further testing/diagnosis.  I'd also recommend tracking your moods and medication to provide them with a little bit of history which will be beneficial.


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 16, 2009)

What is "dex"


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 16, 2009)

Dex = Dexedrine

Dextroamphetamine is a psychostimulant drug which is known to produce increased wakefulness and focus in association with decreased fatigue and decreased appetite. Drugs with similar psychoactive properties can be referred to or described as "amphetamine analogues", "amphetamine-like", or having "amphetaminergic" effects. Enantiomerically pure dextroamphetamine is more potent than racemic amphetamine and has stimulant properties similar to racemic methamphetamine, though less potent and neurotoxic.

Source:
Dextroamphetamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2009)

dex = dexedrine, an amphetamine/stimulant typically prescribed for ADHD. Occasionally it may be used to boost an antidepressant.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2009)

Whay are you prescribed this drug, Stigmata?


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 16, 2009)

I was prescribed dex for treatment of ADD. I had previously tried, Ritalin and Adderall. Neither of which seemed to work.
Since being on dex, I've also been put on Luvox to treat the side effects of the dex. Mostly extreme anxiety, which I had before but has been worse since being on dex.

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------

Thanks Turtle..

I've been on them for quite a while now. I'm ashamed to talk to my therapist about whats going on with the meds. I don't want people to think I'm crazy...sometimes it would be nice if problems could fix themselves. Thanks for the advice


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2009)

Eye Stigmata said:


> I was prescribed dex for treatment of ADD. I had previously tried, Ritalin and Adderall. Neither of which seemed to work.
> Since being on dex, I've also been put on Luvox to treat the side effects of the dex. Mostly extreme anxiety, which I had before but has been worse since being on dex.



Is Luvox being used for depression, or for obsessional anxiety or OCD?


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 16, 2009)

The Luvox is used for Anixety and OCD, not depression. The Celexa is for depression.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2009)

Eye Stigmata said:


> The Luvox is used for Anixety and OCD, not depression. The Celexa is for depression.



Well, actually both Luvox and Celexa (they're both SSRIs) are beneficial for all of those things but Luvox is often especially good for OCD - hence my questions.

Given your diagnoses and medications, I think it more likely that the medications are inducing your mood swings, especially the dexedrine, rather than bipolar disorder. However, that's not a diagnosis or definitive conclusion, of course.

Have you discussed this with your doctors?


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 16, 2009)

I know they can both be used for depression...I just meant the primary reason was to treat OCD and Anxiety. But I see what you meant.
It's just very frustrating it seems like one huge chain reaction...

I haven't discussed it with my doctors, I just moved from Calgary to Ontario, and haven't been able to find a family doctor yet...and probably won't. I'll wait until I go home for a visit, I've had the same family doc for over 10 years, and she really knows my history.
I'm ashamed to talk to my therapist about the med situation...but seems like I might have to just suck it up.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2009)

> I'm ashamed to talk to my therapist about the med situation...



Why, if I may ask?

What general part of Ontario are you in?


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 16, 2009)

I have this big problem with how other people view me...I have very low self esteem and poor confidence in things I do. I know my therapist is there to help me, but I still feel the need to show that I'm doing well. I put so much expectation on myself with moving to Ontario that I don't want anyone to know that sometimes it's hard here. Not knowing anyone, being totally on my own, having none of my friends here. It's hard.
So I feel like a failure with the whole med situation, I feel like I should be able to fix it on my own...

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

I'm in Kitchener/Waterloo area.


----------



## Banned (Oct 16, 2009)

Eye Stigmata said:


> I have this big problem with how other people view me...I have very low self esteem and poor confidence in things I do. I know my therapist is there to help me, but I still feel the need to show that I'm doing well. I put so much expectation on myself with moving to Ontario that I don't want anyone to know that sometimes it's hard here. Not knowing anyone, being totally on my own, having none of my friends here. It's hard.


 
When I first moved to Calgary I cried every day for six months and wanted to move back to Ontario so bad.  What stopped me was that I reminded myself that I'd been focused on moving here for ten years, and I had to give myself at least a year to adjust.  I told myself that if after one year I wanted to move back, I would, and I'd not feel guilty about it.  So - it takes time, and the adjustment is hard, but it gets easier after awhile.  And no, I never moved back to Ontario.  Six years later I'm still in Calgary and I love it.




Eye Stigmata said:


> So I feel like a failure with the whole med situation, I feel like I should be able to fix it on my own...


 
Can you refresh my memory as to where you got your MD from?    You can't solve medication issues on your own - you need a doctor to help with that.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 16, 2009)

I know...It's a tough move, and I respect anyone and everyone who embarks on a new journey, not knowing the outcome. I do not regret my move...I know I needed to do this for myself. It's just hard sometimes not having anyone to turn to when I have a crappy day. And when my friends call I just tell them everything is perfect, because I put so much hype and expectation on Ontario "changing my life". But really...no matter where you are in the world, there you are. I know it will take time...It's just tough.

Your story gives me hope that maybe...6 months...a year...4 years, who knows - maybe I'll be in love with Ontario and never want to leave. I am happy here now, I'm just trying to work through all the hard parts.

Thanks for the inspiration 

No MD....just foolish ideas :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2009)

Basic Needs Guide: Health



> Waterloo Region is experiencing a shortage of doctors. We’ve included a list of clinics and health centres that serve people who do not have a doctor. Another option is the Ontario Telehealth information line. This phone line is answered by nurses who can answer your general questions and offer medical advice. To use this service call 1-866-797-0000.
> 
> Even though these services are helpful, you may still need to find a doctor. *The Grand River Hospital has a Medical Resources Information Line at 519-749-4300 ext 2517, which is a recorded message that gives you the contact information for any area doctors accepting new patients*. The Emergency Department of St Mary's Hospital has a similar written list that you can see by visiting the reception desk. *The College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario can also search their membership list for doctors currently accepting patients, call 1-800-268-7096*. Finally, there is the *Greater Kitchener-Waterloo Chamber of Commerce that has a waiting list for patients (call 576-5000)*. They will add your contact information to the list and when a new doctor moves to the area they may use this waiting list to develop their new case load





> *Urgent Care Clinics/Phone lines*
> Cambridge Urgent Care Centre
> 350 Hespeler Rd, Cambridge
> phone: 624-2273
> ...


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 16, 2009)

Woah... I've got a lot of calling to do.

Thanks so much


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 16, 2009)

I can so relate to what you are saying.  Like you, I moved across the country, and I have very low self-esteem and image problems.  But, starting over is a great opportunity to do things different.  

It was really hard for me to be honest with my case worker and psychiatrist that I have here, but not knowing anyone here except my sister has really forced me to deal with my depression, anxiety, bipolar disorder - whatever - and part of that was just to lay my cards on the table. 

Also, this time, I am determined that my voice be heard in regard to medication and therapy.  I will not allow anyone to push pills at me and rush me out the door because I feel inadequate and ashamed.  Just because I have mental health issues doesn't mean I don't know what's good for me.  

You are probably right - it is extremely difficult to get a family doctor in Ontario and hopefully you have a good therapist there that you can be honest with.  I know the Kitchener Waterloo area pretty well and I am certain they have other mental health programs, support groups, etc. that you may or may not find useful.


----------



## mimica007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you tried to check your hormone levels? I had that problem. I realised it too late, and have already developed depression and anxiety, though i had issues before, but worked really hard by myself to find the problem, because everything else didn't work. 

So i was already on medication for depression, but kept having those mood swings, big ones, couldn't have a normal life, so i went to a doctor and after i checked out my hormons i found out i had really low progesteron, he prescribed me pills to balance it out and i can tell u that did the work, but now i don't have the "up" period, when i felt really good, but also i don't have the "down" period, its basically the regular flow, which is good, i can lead a normal life, continuously, with smaller mood swing but nothing i cant deal with.. try to check it out, that could be the reason... also sorry for any wrong spelling, english is not my mother language...

good luck!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2009)

mimica007 said:


> Have you tried to check your hormone levels?



That's a good reminder.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 16, 2009)

No I haven't...


I don't know what's wrong with me, I'm just so depressed and feeling totally hopeless. I'm at the point where I feel like my world is just crumbling all around me. I don't know what else to do...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2009)

You're far away from home and feeling alone and lost, ES. And not having a doctor or a therapist in your new town isn't helping.

Are you able to contact your old therapist still by phone or email?


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 16, 2009)

I know.... 

Yes, I talk to my therapist for an hour every 2 weeks over the phone...its not enough


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2009)

You're in the Kitchener-Waterloo area. Why don't you look into whether the University of Waterloo psychology department offers clinical services to the public? Many universities do for quite low fees...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2009)

There are also support groups and services:

Mental Health Agencies
Cambridge Active Self Help Organization
13 Water St N, Cambridge
phone: 623-6024

Canadian Mental Health Association, Grand River Branch, Centre for Mental Health
3-9 Wellington St, Cambridge
phone: 740-7782

Canadian Mental Health Association, Grand River Branch, Centre for Mental Health
Community Support Services of Ayr and North, 80 Stanley St, Ayr
phone: 632-9737

Canadian Mental Health Association, Grand River Branch, Centre for Mental Health
67 King St E, Kitchener
phone: 744-7645, 1-866-448-1603

Notre Dame of St Agatha, Inc, kidsLINK, Children's Mental Health Services
1855 Notre Dame Dr N, St Agatha
phone: 746-5437

Waterloo Region Self Help
67 King St E, Kitchener
phone: 570-4595


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2009)

Counselling and Advice
Catholic Family Counselling Centre, Region of Waterloo
400 Queen St S, Kitchener
phone: 743-6333

In Ottawa, I know that Catholic Family Services offers low cost counselling to all, Catholic or not.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2009)

Crisis Services in your area:

Distress Lines

Canadian Mental Health Association, Grand River Branch, Distress Centre
5420 Orchard Park, Hwy 6, Guelph
phone: 744-5594 (Community Links), 744-7645 (admin)
crisis: 745-1166 (Distress Line), 745-9909 (Youth Line)

Telecare Distress Centre
Box 32074 Preston Centre PO, Cambridge
phone: 658-6805
crisis: 658-6805

Women's Crisis Services of Waterloo Region, Anselma House
Kitchener
phone: 741-9184
crisis: 742-5894, 1-877-419-1517


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 17, 2009)

I just worry about starting therapy with someone new, it took me a while to really open up to my therapist. I feel like I can talk to her about most things...and that starting over with someone new would be harder...maybe these are just my own excuses out of fear of finding someone else but...I don't know. Maybe I'll give some of them a call...


----------



## Banned (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd encourage you to at least make some phone calls, ES.  Then you'll at least have some information so you can decide what to do next.  Without taking that first step, you stay in the limbo you're in.

And for what it's worth, I just did what you're hesitant to do.  I just switched therapists and started over after three and a half years with the same one.  It actually wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, and was very worthwhile.  A new therapist, if you find one, can help you with the transition as well.  My old one helped me transition to my new one.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, it's difficult to begin with a new therapist. But I think it's a lot more difficult to feel like your a thousand miles away from anyone who knows you or can help.

If you got to the point of trusting your previous therapist, you can do it again. And there's nothing wrong with going at your own pace... you don't have to walk in and spill your guts all at once.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah you're right.
Turtle...that's so brave, you should be proud of yourself, I think after over 3 years I would have a very hard time doing that...

I do feel like I'm 1000 miles away...I guess because I truly am.
This sounds stupid...but I just feel like I need someone, I need a hug, you know?...ugh.

I was so desperate to get away from my life in Calgary...I was so desperate for an escape and to be alone and to start over...and now I know what being truly alone is like....and it's so much harder than I thought it would be. I never thought I would want to be around another human being as much as I do right now. It's miserable....feeling like your just all on your own..


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 17, 2009)

> Women's Crisis Services of Waterloo Region, Anselma House
> Kitchener
> phone: 741-9184
> crisis: 742-5894, 1-877-419-1517



Within the last 2 months, my sister and I got in a fight and like you, I was 3000 miles away from home with absolutely no friends and feeling terribly depressed and alone, and suicidal really.  I got so desperate, I called the local crisis line and that's how I met my case worker who is absolutely wonderful.  She also got me an appt. with a local physciatrist.

So if things get really bad and on-line chat isn't enough, I really encourage you to call them.  They are trained volunteers that are there to listen and point you in the right direction.  I don't know what I would've done without them.

I feel so bad for you - I know what you're going thru - honest.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks, that means a lot.
I did call a help line a few weeks back, I didn't find it that helpful, it could have just been the person I was talking to. I may end up trying again. Thanks


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 17, 2009)

Eye Stigmata said:


> Thanks, that means a lot.
> I did call a help line a few weeks back, I didn't find it that helpful, it could have just been the person I was talking to. I may end up trying again. Thanks


Thats right!
Just keep trying - you will get to the right person.  Sometimes you have to DEMAND the help you need believe it or not.  Remember, nobody can read your mind, so just blurt it all out and let the chips lay where they go!  That's what I did, and with my new friends on this forum, and help from my city, I feel soooo much better than I have in the  last 6 months, and that's the truth!


----------

